# Koiteichbau mit Granitblöcken



## robert37 (16. Sep. 2007)

Hallo Zusammen

Nachdem ich meinen Schwimmteichbau hier vorgestellt habe,möchte ich euch jezt den Koiteichbau zeigen.Der Teich hat ca 25000l ist ist mit einwem Kies und Pflanzenfilter ausgestattet.Die Pumpe (15000l liegt in einem Aussenliegenden Pumpenschacht.
Aber jetzt mal von Anfang an.
Was macht man zuerst wenn man einen Teich baut ,man gräbt ein Loch.Ne haben wir nicht getan .Wir haben zuerst den Rahmen gesetzt.Das bedeutet zuerst einmal Granit scheiden.Und das so das man möglichst kein Verschnitt hat.
Unten seht ihr dann schon den Skimmer der auch schon mal eingepasst wurde.Das Wasser sollte später über die beiden Ebenen im Klärbereich zurück in den Teich fließen.


----------



## robert37 (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koiteichbau mit Granitblöcken*

Hier seht ihr links im ersten Bild schon mal den fast fertigen Rahmen.Rechts im Bild sieht man schon mal wohin der Pumpenschacht kommen soll.Im Bild links in der Mitte sieht mal schon mal ,dass wir an der Innenseie vom Koiteich auch einen Rahmen gegossen haben,worauf später die Folie liegt und oben drauf kommt dann ein 12 mal 12 er Granitstein von 1m länge rund um den Teich zur Beschwerung damit die Folie hält.
Bring auch einen sehr sauberen Abschluß.
Unten dann noch zu sehen ist der Skimmer,der schon an seinem späteren Platz sitzt.


----------



## robert37 (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koiteichbau mit Granitblöcken*

Kommen wir zum Pumpenschacht und Verteiler für die beiden Klärbecken.So hier sieht ihr den Verteiler für das Klärbecken.Da hab ich mal ein bischen gebastelt.
Da beide klärbecken höher liegen als der Teich ,mußten wir uns was einfallen lassen damit die Klärbecken später nicht leerlaufen ,wenn man die Pumpe auschaltet.
Also hab ich mir ein Mörtelfaß besorgt 3 Absperrhähne und 3 Rückschlagventile.Ich wollte alles so einbauen,damit man die Ventile auch mal schnell reinigen kann ,ohne dass man dabei naß wird.So ist alles mit Schnellverschlüssen gebaut und man kann sie superschnell reinigen.
Unten seht ihr dann den Pumpenschacht mit einer 15000l Pumpe .Einen Eingang für die Speisung der Pumpe und 2 Ausgänge.
Das ganz kann man genau so komplett kaufen,und wenn man möchte auch mit 2 Pumpen.Das war für uns die ideale Lösung.


----------



## robert37 (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koiteichbau mit Granitblöcken*

Sitz vom Pumpenschacht und Verteiler.

So hier seht ihr wie das Ganze zusammen eingebaut wurde.Links der Pumpenschacht rechts der Verteiler für die Klärbecken.Direkt daneben der Skimmer.
Aber man wundert sich,was man dann insgesamt doch an Schlauch benötigt.Links rum rechts rum Klärbecken 1 Klärbcken 2 .Also es waren fast 60 m .Fast nicht zu glauben,das die Wege eigentlich gar nicht so lang waren.
Ganz unten im Bild sieht man dann schon wie der Pumpenschacht und der Verteiler richtig in der Erde sitzen.


----------



## robert37 (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koiteichbau mit Granitblöcken*

Folie muss natürlich auch rein grins.
Ja und in den Ecken geschweißt,damit nicht so viele Falten da sind .Dann kann man schon mal erkennen ,wie es gemeint ist mit den Granitsteinen die zur Bescherung auf die Folie gelegt werden.


----------



## robert37 (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koiteichbau mit Granitblöcken*

So sieht das Ganze dann oben im Klärbecken aus sehr einfach zu bauen und das Ganze funktioniert.
Hier sieht man genau wie am Schwimmteich haben wir es hier auch gemacht.Mörtelfass Drainagerohre   
eingepasst .Zwei 50er HT Bögen oben und an der Seite und das Ganze mit den beiden Anschlüssen am Pumpenschacht verbunden. 
Darüber kamen dann 2 Sorten Kies unten zuerst 8/16 er ca 50 cm darüber dann4/8 er bis das Becken voll war insgesamt ca 5 Tonnen.


----------



## robert37 (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koiteichbau mit Granitblöcken*

Wasser marsch.
So mit Wasser sieht es dann schon besser aus .Und Beim Probelauf sieht man ,dass der Skimmer auch sehr gut zieht.


----------



## robert37 (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koiteichbau mit Granitblöcken*

Rohbau fertig gg.
So die Pumpe läuft alles ist dicht unten im Bild ist die Folie schon abgeschnitten.So langsam kommt Form in die ganze sache.


----------



## Ulumulu (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koiteichbau mit Granitblöcken*

Hallo Robert

Eine wirklich super Dokumentation deines Koiteichbaus. 
Nur eine Frage habe ich.
Wird das Wasser aus dem Teich nur über dem Skimmer abgesaugt? 
Ich sehe nämlich garkeinen Bodenablauf oder Pumpe auf dem Teichgrund.
Das könnte evtl. Probleme geben mit Schlamm und Kotablagerungen.
Und das soll bei Kois nicht so gut sein.


----------



## robert37 (16. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koiteichbau mit Granitblöcken*



			
				Ulumulu schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Robert
> 
> Eine wirklich super Dokumentation deines Koiteichbaus.
> Nur eine Frage habe ich.
> ...



Hallo Daniel 
Ja das ist richtig nur über den Skimmer läuft alles.Es liegt zwar noch eine Ersatzpumpe im Teich (das ist der 3 Anschluß im Verteiler den man sehen kann) ,die ist aber nur für den Notfall.
Ein Bodenablauf ist nicht da,dafür wird der Boden genau wie am Schwimmteich mehrere male im Jahr ausgesaugt.(schau mal auf meine HP unter Teichreinigung )

Ps: Es ist nicht mein Teich .Ich habe nur einen Schwimmteich .Den hab ich bei meiner Nachbarin gebaut .

Liebe Grüße 
Robert


----------



## Thomas_H (17. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koiteichbau mit Granitblöcken*

*Wow *  

Hab ihr euch Roberts Homepage mal angesehen?  

Toll Robert!


----------



## robert37 (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koiteichbau mit Granitblöcken*

Im Hintergrund sieht man schon die glaswand.Sie ist ca 15 m lang und aus schwarzem Spiegelglas.
So nu werfden auch schon mal die Pflanzen gesetzt.
2 verschiedene Sorten Kies damit das alles noch etwas besser wirkt.Eine Giraffe hab ich dann noch bebastelt.
Unten in der Mitte sieht man schwarzen Kies darunter hab ich den Pumpenschacht und den Verteiler versteckt.


----------



## robert37 (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koiteichbau mit Granitblöcken*

So nu kommen wir zum fertigen Teich .
Edelstahlbleche sind auch montiert sind auch montiert .Also es ist natürlich Geschmacksache,aber ich finde die Glaswand dahinter ist mit ein Highlight an diesem Teich.
Hab lange im Internet dach schönen kleinen Strahlern gesucht ,und denn auch gefunden.


----------



## robert37 (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koiteichbau mit Granitblöcken*

Links im Bild seht ihr die Ersatzpumpe.Ja Ersatzpumpe warum? Ganz einfach Sie lag noch im Schrank,da haben wir sie noch eingebaut.Wer weis wofür sie noch gut ist z.B um den Mulm in den Kiesfilter zu pumpen.


----------



## robert37 (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koiteichbau mit Granitblöcken*

Und die Bilder sind von vor ca 4 Wochen
Da RTL zum drehen kam musste alles sauber sein .Hier dann alles auf einen Blick Schwimmteich und Koiteich .
Oben in der mitte das Bild ,da sieht man den Skimmer .Rechts daneben also unter dem dunklen Kies sitzt der Pumpenschacht .Theoretisch könnte der pumpenschacht und der Verteiler für das Kiesbecken sogar komplett unter Wasser stehen ,es würde nichts machen.
Das reinigen der Pumpe dauert so ca30min damit kann man doch leben denke ich .


----------



## robert37 (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koiteichbau mit Granitblöcken*

Einen hab ich noch   Da haben wir noch einen Bambus gefunden.Der muste schnell noch rein bevor die kommen 

Fix ein neues Beet gemacht und dann das Ding da rein .Nur die Bamuslänge liegt schon bei 6 m
Und man glaubt es kaum ,man hat oben 4m abgeschnitten aus Transportgründen.

Und dann kam Andrea Göpel mit ihrem Team.Ja was soll ich sagen die ganze Zeit regnet es nicht aber als sie da waren fing es an .4 Stunden während der gesamten Dreharbeiten hat es geregnet.Ach ne nicht geregnet es hat geschüttet  
So das war es jetzt aber 

Liebe Grüße 
Robert


----------



## katja (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koiteichbau mit Granitblöcken*

lieber robert,

ich danke dir ganz herzlich!

ich habe mittlerweile nicht nur ausgetrocknete augäpfel vom glotzen, nein, auch mein mund ist komplett trockengelegt!!!  


bist du des wahnsinns so eine wahnsinnsanlage zu zeigen???  

wie soll ich denn da mit unserer pupspfütze auch nur noch einigermaßen zufrieden sein??? 


schade, wohnst du so weit weg, das müsste ich mir sonst auf jeden fall in natura anschauen! ob du das wolltest oder nicht!   


wenn das fernsehen bei dir war, wann wird das denn gesendet? du sagst uns das rechtzeitig, ja?


----------



## robert37 (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koiteichbau mit Granitblöcken*

Hallo Katja 

Das Ganze lief schon im Fernsehn vor 14 Tagen am Sonntag.

Kannst gerne kommen aber das Münsterland wird für dich weit weg sein vermute ich mal .


----------



## katja (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koiteichbau mit Granitblöcken*



			
				robert37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Katja
> 
> Das Ganze lief schon im Fernsehn vor 14 Tagen am Sonntag.





WIE BITTE?????



und das hast du hier nicht angekündigt????    




oder hab ich das überlesen....?  


also falls nicht, gibts:


----------



## robert37 (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koiteichbau mit Granitblöcken*



			
				katja schrieb:
			
		

> WIE BITTE?????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uch schäm

SORRYYYYYY


----------



## katja (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koiteichbau mit Granitblöcken*

dacht ich mirs doch!!!!        




aber jetzt:      


und ich bin bestimmt nicht die einzige, von der du klopfe bekommst!!! :


----------



## Thomas_H (18. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koiteichbau mit Granitblöcken*

Also ehrlich Robert,

da kann ich Katja nur Recht geben  

Kriegen wir wenigstens ne Kopie vom Band?


----------



## Dodi (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koiteichbau mit Granitblöcken*

Moin Robert!

DAS ist ja mal ein ganz anderer Teich, formal, aber das ganze "Drumherum", wow! 

Gefällt mir ausserordentlich gut, war bestimmt eine Menge Arbeit.

Sehr schöne, gelungene Gartenanlage. 
Schade, dass der Fernsehbericht schon war - gibt es evtl. eine Wiederholung?


----------



## correyna (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koiteichbau mit Granitblöcken*

Huhu,

um Euch zu ärgern ich habe den Fernsehbericht gesehen.
Sah super toll aus und eine ganz nette Familie seid Ihr. 

LG

Christine


----------



## katja (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koiteichbau mit Granitblöcken*



			
				correyna schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu,
> 
> um Euch zu ärgern ich habe den Fernsehbericht gesehen.




  



robeeeert? wenn du einen mitschnitt hast, kannst du den nicht bei myvideo oder so einstellen???


----------



## robert37 (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koiteichbau mit Granitblöcken*



			
				correyna schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu,
> 
> um Euch zu ärgern ich habe den Fernsehbericht gesehen.
> Sah super toll aus und eine ganz nette Familie seid Ihr.
> ...



Hallo Christine


Es ist nicht mein Teich .Meiner steht hier unter Schwimmteiche.Den hab ich nur gebaut bei meiner Nachbarin

Ich hoffe aber wir sind auch nett     

Liebe Grüße 
Robert


----------



## Thomas_H (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koiteichbau mit Granitblöcken*

Salut 



			
				robert37 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hoffe aber wir sind auch nett
> 
> Liebe Grüße
> Robert


----------



## robert37 (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koiteichbau mit Granitblöcken*



			
				Thomas_H schrieb:
			
		

> Salut




Strolch


----------



## Thomas_H (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koiteichbau mit Granitblöcken*

Jepp Robert,

du hast mir ne Steilvorlage gegeben


----------



## robert37 (19. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koiteichbau mit Granitblöcken*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Robert!
> 
> DAS ist ja mal ein ganz anderer Teich, formal, aber das ganze "Drumherum", wow!
> 
> ...




Hallo Dodi

Von einer Wiederholung weis ich noch nichts.
Die einzige Möglichkeit die mir im moment einfällt ist die HP von "MEIN GARTEN" auf RTL .de.

Da es aber eine Sondersendung war (100 Folge) weis ich nicht ob sie die dort reinsetzen werden .
Alle anderen Folgen kann man bis jetzt dort sehen.


Liebe Grüße

Robert


----------



## correyna (24. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Koiteichbau mit Granitblöcken*



			
				robert37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Christine
> 
> 
> Es ist nicht mein Teich .Meiner steht hier unter Schwimmteiche.Den hab ich nur gebaut bei meiner Nachbarin
> ...




ach soooo:__ nase: 

na das kann ich dann natürlich mangels Kenntnis Deiner Familie gar nicht beurteilen 

LG

Christine


----------

